# [SOLVED] External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed



## AndymanSE8 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi,

I have recently reformatted my computer and updated my BIOS to the latest version, but for some reason my external hard drive keeps popping up "This Device Can Perform Faster". Before my reformat and BIOS update I was able to transfer files at high-speed. It would take me a about a fix minutes or less to transfer a 700MB file from my computer to hard drive and vice versa. But now it would say thirty-sixty minutes wait and when you would try to cancel it, it would just sit there saying "Cancelling" for ten minutes or more.

All my ports are USB 2.0 and my external hard drive is 2.0 compatible, I don't know what is the problem because before everything was okay. I searched on the internet and found out that I will need to enable USB 2.0 function through BIOS? I have looked but there is no option . On the USB configuration screen on my BIOS it says:



> USB Configuration
> Module Version 2.24.3-13.4
> 
> USB Devices Enabled:
> ...


Help?

*Computer Specs*
Monitor: Hanns G 19 Widescreen TFT Flat Panel (1440x900)
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit
Motherboard: G31-M7 TE
CPU: Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz
Video Card: Palit ATI Radeon HD 4850 512MB
RAM: 4096MB
Hard Drive: 320GB SATA II Seagate
NEC 7200 Multi Format DVD/CD ReWriter

Thanks,
_Andy._


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*

Did you install the Mobo drivers after you reformatted?


----------



## AndymanSE8 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*

Not yet, I can't really find it there is so many types of downloads on the Intel website.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*

Why would you go to the intel website?

Try the motherboard manufacturer.
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/content.php?S_ID=363


----------



## AndymanSE8 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*

Oh nevermind, I got confused.


----------



## AndymanSE8 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*

I tried to install the USB 2.0 Controller driver but it won't install. It says:




> The Driver can not install !


----------



## AndymanSE8 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*



> USB 2.0 Controller
> Operating System: Windows 2000/XP x86/


I'm on Windows 7 x64 Bit ='[.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*

Often the vista x64 drivers work fine with 7, but, as you've pointed out, there are none
for the usb2 driver. 

Do all the other drivers for vistax64. Then see how things are working, I don't expect
anything, but you need to install the chipset etc. anyway.

Then uninstall all the usb entries in device manager and reboot a couple of times. Let 
windows reinstall the usb. Maybe once the other drivers are in it'll do it right.


----------



## AndymanSE8 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*

I have done all of the above but still it says my External Hard Drive isn't running at 2.0 speed. Also, when I was uninstalling all the USB ports I couldn't move my mouse and keyboard! But lucky I have an old keyboard which uses the purple port and I was able to navigate using tab to restart my computer, luckily.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*

I looked at the manual, it's pretty thin, not much help there.

Check in your bios and see if you can enable high speed usb there.
It's in advanced -> usb configuration
Make sure the controller mode is HiSpeed and not FullSpeed.


----------



## AndymanSE8 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*

I've tried that already where it only says:



> USB Configuration
> Module Version 2.24.3-13.4
> 
> USB Devices Enabled:
> ...


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*

According to the manual, that bios page shows like this:

USB Configuration
_____________________________________________
Module Version 2.24.3-13.4

USB Devices Enabled:


Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
USB 2.0 Controller Mode [HiSpeed]
BIOS EHCI Hand-Off [Enabled] 

> USB Mass Storage Device Configuration



Also in the usb mass storage configuration, the default is auto, but it 
can be set to Hard Disk as one of the options.
Odd that your bios doesn't show the same as in the manual. Do you 
have the latest, or an earlier bios?


----------



## AndymanSE8 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*

I will check later on today.
Thank you for all the help, I hope its there!


----------



## AndymanSE8 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*

I checked today and I have downloaded the latest BIOS version, but I still do not see the USB 2.0 Controller Mode [HiSpeed] option!

Image: http://i36.tinypic.com/10naw5e.jpg


----------



## AndymanSE8 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*

Take a look in device manager, see if any of the usb entries say "USB enhanced host controller"


----------



## AndymanSE8 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*

No ='[.










It has to do with my BIOS I know what you mean now where it's meant to see Hi-Speed [Enabled].


----------



## AndymanSE8 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*

I went onto the Biostar website and followed a link called DriverAgent and installed it. I see USB enhanced host controller on the bottom and it appears to be disconnected.

Its at the bottom of the page:
http://driveragent.com/driveragent_...ESSID=k9dcmkejajga3oqpjjvig6st95&referral=633

Could this mean my USB 2.0 port is damaged?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*

I've got 2 lines that say enhanced between the other controller lines and the usb root hub ones.
ICH9 here though. The controller you need would read:

Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC

That's the one you need to find. I've been searching, without success, for a while.
Can try more later, but I need to get some sleep. Twelve hour shifts don't leave much time 
for anything but work and sleep.


----------



## AndymanSE8 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*

Wow, thanks for your help! I will continue searching for this driver.

Edit: I have found the download file from Softpedia and download.com. It says it has successfully installed but when I restart my computer I check the device manager but I still cannot see it. I also connect my external hard drive and again it says this device can perform faster in a USB 2.0 port :upset:.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*

Try the Intel driver update tool: http://www.intel.com/support/detect.htm?iid=dc_spotlight_home1


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*

Found this possible solution at http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...d=14&model=T4-P5945GCX&page=1&SLanguage=en-us (last post). It's not directly related to your problem, but might be relevant.

If the 'Enable USB 2.0' or 'Enable high-speed USB' option is missing in BIOS after you updated it, select 'load default settings', save settings and reboot back into BIOS.


----------



## AndymanSE8 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: External Hard Drive not running at USB 2.0 High-Speed*



Dogg said:


> Try the Intel driver update tool: http://www.intel.com/support/detect.htm?iid=dc_spotlight_home1


It just kept telling me


> This device is unknown or unsupported. Please contact the manufacturer for possible updates





koala said:


> Found this possible solution at http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...d=14&model=T4-P5945GCX&page=1&SLanguage=en-us (last post). It's not directly related to your problem, but might be relevant.
> 
> If the 'Enable USB 2.0' or 'Enable high-speed USB' option is missing in BIOS after you updated it, select 'load default settings', save settings and reboot back into BIOS.


Guess what, it worked!!!!! Thanks so much! Thanks to everyone who helped and tried to fix this problem! Thank you Tyree, grimx133, Dogg & koala! ray:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Great! Thanks for posting back with the update. I'll be adding this solution to my little black book as it's new to me. :grin:


----------



## AndymanSE8 (Apr 5, 2009)

Lol, thanks again!


----------

